# Which decoders for these locos?



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello
I am finally making the jump to DCC.
Here's what I've got that I'd like to put decoders into now or in the future. 
I'll be using a Digitrax Zephyr and I'd like to probably stick with the entry level inexpensive Digitrax decoders. I'd like to get maybe one decoder with sound.
I am not concerned with directional lights at this time
I know the digitrax site has a tool for this, but there's several choices for different engines
What are your recommendations?
Thanks

Atlas RS-11 Kato (Like to add sound to this)
Atlas RS-3 Kato

Athearn BB GP35
Unknown steamer 0-6-0 -see pic
Unknown (Tyco?) SD-40

Looking to purchase a Proto 2000 SD9

I've also got 2 Bachmann Thomas + Percy I'd like to DCC with sound eventually.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My recommendation would be for you to buy Soundtraxx decoders!
Maybe that's because I'm a Soundtraxx dealer and I sell better decoders for cheaper!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ummm!!! Yup i second that!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

ravex1049 said:


> I've also got 2 Bachmann Thomas + Percy I'd like to DCC with sound eventually.


I can help with adding sound to Thomas see my thread from about a year ago. It's a pretty easy DCC conversion good beginner project:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9243&highlight=thomas+sound&page=2
Here is a youtube video of my thomas with custom sounds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvwtbeC0Gyo
-Art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Go with what NIMT said...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A small Digitrac, or a Soundtraxx decoder that is DCC with maybe two too four functions is what you need for the smaller engines but a standard sized decoder will work with the larger engines. I have used Digitrax for all of my DCC only installs and they work flawlessly so I can not complain. I have not yet used any Soundtraxx DCC only decoders so I can not really say about them but if they are like their sound decoders they will also be flawless and maybe have even more features. So go and see what Sean can do for you.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

either Sound traxx (don't have any, although I believe one of my previous engines did have soundtrax as it had the QSI sound in it) or digitrax would be fine


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> I can help with adding sound to Thomas see my thread from about a year ago. It's a pretty easy DCC conversion good beginner project:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9243&highlight=thomas+sound&page=2
> Here is a youtube video of my thomas with custom sounds
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvwtbeC0Gyo
> -Art


Thank you for the helpful info. NIMT I was actually hoping you could look at something for me. I have an HO loco that came from Ebay a while back. It runs ok but someone really kitbashed it and now it's got issues. I don't know what the prototype is either.
After monkeying with it I figured out that the motor was attached to the frame via 3M tape which is now not sticky. When I convert to DCC for this one I will re-do the wires, but since the frame has been cut/modified- how can I attach and isolate the motor to the frame? See the pictures for what I'm talking about. For how bad it looks, it runs very smooth and quiet so I'd like to fix it right.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Use a spot of hot melt glue to attach the motor to the frame.
Or new 3M foam tape, I have the right kind for that and would be more than happy to send you a peice.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

So when converting to DCC, is this what's used to seperate the motor from the frame? It seems so ghetto-rigged, but whatever works I guess. I am going to make some type of support to hold the lights.
What is the prototype of this one pictured?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No that is not normal, That motor in not a stock for that engine.
Someone has put an aftermarket motor in it.
On a stock motor it would just be a matter of cutting a couple of tabs off the bottom brush clip and a piece of Kaptan tape to insulate it.


----------

